# For drivers that have left



## D1991new

Hey long time no see 
I used to drive started back in 2015 and used to be on here as D1991 thought I’d give some info 
I haven’t driven for 3 years 
But since the news of a little paycheck i thought I’d look into it abit , 
If you haven’t driven for uber in the last couple of months they deactivate your account where’s before you could still access all your trip history and so on this is not possible any longer ,
For drivers that have left and can’t access their account google uber driver disabled link should come up send them an email from your email address that you used when you used to drive any other email and they won’t help 
After you sent the email you will get a message saying confirm your email after you’ve done that you should get email back in a few hours saying they will send out email to all the drivers in the near future .

Uber will be in touch via email with each partner-driver individually to let them register their interest in claiming back-payment.

Once you submit your interest, an assessment will be carried out on your eligibility to receive a settlement payment.

Please make sure to use the account details that you have taken trips with us on.

Once you register your interest we will begin our assessment and will be back in touch as soon as we have more details to share.

You can still continue to register your interest after this time, but it will be with an independent third party portal. We will send you more details once this happens.

Please know that Uber will organise the settlement directly with partner-drivers and payments will be made directly. However, if you are already being represented by a third-party, then they can continue to represent you in line with the terms you have agreed with them.

Hope this information helps.


If you are a driver that used to drive I recommend doing this then there is a paper trail showing you tried getting compensation but uber didn’t or wouldn’t share the information this might come handy in the future if they choose not to pay drivers that have left , 
I’ve spoken to two legal firms and both said you do have a claim but it’s not something we Will Pursuit at this moment of time because I don’t work for them any longer it might be a hassle and remember ambulance chasing solicitors want quick and easy money . 
now to the funny part anyone complaining that uber is this and that leave no one has forced you to buy new car or to join uber you did it if you are over the age of 18 it’s on you you make your own decisions in life I don’t agree with Uber’s practices but effectively what they’ve done is made uber less competitive what will happen is uber will start to control the work flow even more since they now can they were afraid of doing it before because of the court case now that it’s been settled that uber drivers are workers but still self employed they will just stop sending work and will control how many drivers can log in at any certain time it’s not feasible to have 40 K drivers online with very little work .
And we all know of drivers that are signed up to several platforms yet wants to get paid whilst waiting for a job this sounds so stupid are you honestly in LALA land ?


----------

